# Article by MECA World Champion



## dbfan9 (Aug 24, 2010)

eCrack.net - Car Audio SPL - News, Guides, Forums, and Competitions has a great article by Stacy Adams, 2009 MECA Drive-By SPL World Champ.

It's all about how to select the right amp for you needs. Check it out! The site has regular articles by SPL Pros. Very helpful.


----------

